# Rename Channels



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

I would like the ability to make my own names to display next to the channel on the guide. If you move left to select the channel, then it can show the call letters or whatever other information it already shows. However, When just viewing the guide scrolling around, I'd like to see "ABC", "CBS", etc, "PBS", "AntTV", "News", "Weather", etc. This should be featured in the "Channel list" section of the settings.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ubergigglefritz said:


> I would like the ability to make my own names to display next to the channel on the guide. If you move left to select the channel, then it can show the call letters or whatever other information it already shows. However, When just viewing the guide scrolling around, I'd like to see "ABC", "CBS", etc, "PBS", "AntTV", "News", "Weather", etc. This should be featured in the "Channel list" section of the settings.


this most like would need to be supported by Tribune media not sure if Tivo could do it without Tribune


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Concur. If we're not gonna get logos, then we really could use the ability to customize the names. The station IDs are gibberishish.

Here's the remapping I used to be able to do w/ two previous DVR solutions...

```
WBBMDT   CBS
WBBMDT2  Decades
WMAQDT   NBC
WMAQDT2  COZI
WLSDT    ABC
WLSDT2   LivWell
WLSDT3   Laff
WGNDT    WGN
WGNDT2   WGNtenna
WGNDT3   ThisTV
WTTWDT   PBS
WTTWDT2  Prime
WTTWDT3  Create
WOCKCD3  ZLiving
WYCCDT   WYCC
WYCCDT2  FNX
WYCCDT3  MHz
WWMELD   MeTV
WWMELD2  H&I
WPVNCD   Movee4U
WPVNCD3  TuffTV
WCIUDT   WCIU
WCIUDT2  UToo
WCIUDT3  MeTV
WCIUDT4  H&I
WCIUDT5  Bounce
WFLDDT   FOX
WCPXDT   ION
WCPXDT2  qubo
WCPXDT3  IONLife
WOCHCD   TheWorks
WMEUCD   UTooHD
WMEUCD2  TOUCH
WPWRDT   WPWR
WPWRDT2  Movies
WPWRDT4  Buzzr
WXFTDT3  Escape
WCHULD2  CCTV4
WCHULD3  CCTV9
WGBODT2  GetTV
WGBODT3  GRIT
```


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> this most like would need to be supported by Tribune media not sure if Tivo could do it without Tribune


It could be an advanced feature of the Channel List setup, allowing us to provide nicknames for any station IDs we'd like to override.


----------



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

I guess I don't know much about tv, ha ha. What does Tribune Media have to do with my suggestion? Tivo can display whatever they want in their software ;-) I could do this in a simple excel sheet, ha ha. It would be a vlookup from the channel guide to a table of the custom name assignments. I'd use an if.then statement to display the default name if no custom name has been defined. I don't know much about software this complex, but it seems to be pretty simple. And as others have commented, the call letters are just gibberish to me. An icon would also be acceptable, but custom nicknames would be pretty awesome. Then ordering the guide by name instead of channel would actually prove to be useful =P As it is, why would I want my channels ordered by call letters? ;-) That'd make it even harder to find a station, ha ha.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tribune Media Services was the source of channel guide data; they still are, but they merged w/ Gracenote a short while back, and now go by that name.

e.g. 
http://www.tribunemediaservices.com​


----------



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Tribune Media Services was the source of channel guide data; they still are, but they merged w/ Gracenote a short while back, and now go by that name.
> 
> e.g.
> http://www.tribunemediaservices.com​


Ok. But the link you sent me has icons. So obviously tivo can do whatever they want with the information they are given ;-)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ubergigglefritz said:


> Ok. But the link you sent me has icons. So obviously tivo can do whatever they want with the information they are given ;-)


I was just providing background on who TMS is, and evidence of their merger w/ Gracenote. I've already agreed re: the need for both channel name customization and icons.

I would think the name customization would be a relatively easy thing to do, but then they haven't done it in 16 years, so I'm not gonna hold my breath. As for icons, TiVo has shown they understand the value since both their mobile apps and TiVo Online are using logos in their channel guides.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ubergigglefritz said:


> Ok. But the link you sent me has icons. So obviously tivo can do whatever they want with the information they are given ;-)


http://www.gracenote.com/video/data_guides/

tivo does not provide the guide data


----------



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I've already agreed re: the need for both channel name customization and icons.


I responded in haste. I apologize ;-)


----------



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

ajwees41 said:


> http://www.gracenote.com/video/data_guides/
> 
> tivo does not provide the guide data


It doesn't matter who supplies the guide data. We're not substituting what is in the guide, just what is displayed as row headers. It's pretty easy programming. Tivo can filter in multiple ways, sort, display the information in different formats, etc. This is just one other display functionality.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

ubergigglefritz said:


> I would like the ability to make my own names to display next to the channel on the guide. If you move left to select the channel, then it can show the call letters or whatever other information it already shows. However, When just viewing the guide scrolling around, I'd like to see "ABC", "CBS", etc, "PBS", "AntTV", "News", "Weather", etc. This should be featured in the "Channel list" section of the settings.


I would like this feature also. Dish Network dvr's can do it, and they stole most of their dvr's programming from Tivo originally. So I'd have to believe Tivo could do this if they really wanted to, or enough people requested it.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

SAd I still get the network channels mixed up. 

And can't remember call letters for the life of me.

And the Tivo knows what call letters are what networks because when you highlight the call letters the network pops up.

And so yeah renaming these would help a lot. Every other cable channel has its name displayed.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i would be thrilled with the ability to remove "dt" and "hd" from the channels in our program guide.


----------

